# Otek FS-500-3



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

Downloaded the Arc MediaImpression onto my iMac PowerPC G4 running on Mac OS X 10.4.9 to run Otek FS-500-3 digital image copier but when I click on"acquire" message comes up "no scanner connected". Can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

From the limited about of information I could find, seems these Otek devices don't have OS X drivers.

I'll keep looking, but even on Windows drivers seem to be an issue too. (many problems)


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, but Otek advertises it as Mac os X compatible as well. Can't work it out.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

majo said:


> Thanks, but Otek advertises it as Mac os X compatible as well. Can't work it out.


Do you have a link to that info?


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

It came with a CD which I downloaded on my Mac. It is Arc Soft MediaImpression V1.2.27.432. Otherwise there is no link, it only says in the manual it is compatible with Mac OS X.
Thanks


----------

